# Gains



## Benjimaan (Dec 5, 2017)

Im struggling to see any gains, Ive only been using whey bcas and lucine.

What's best to take to improve the this, Ive never taken steroids because I don't enough about them. But I'm open to the idea.

Any help would be much appreciated


----------



## Simon90 (Oct 28, 2017)

Eat more no supplement in the world will do sh!t if your not eating enough you'll just be wasting your money


----------



## Benjimaan (Dec 5, 2017)

Im eating all the time, I just seem to have hit a wall. Well frustrating


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

Benjimaan said:


> Im eating all the time, I just seem to have hit a wall. Well frustrating


 What's your training routine, how hard are you training. Most people don't train hard enough.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Benjimaan said:


> Im struggling to see any gains, Ive only been using whey bcas and lucine.
> 
> What's best to take to improve the this, Ive never taken steroids because I don't enough about them. But I'm open to the idea.
> 
> Any help would be much appreciated


 You haven't given any information so how can you expect advice.

What is your training programme? How many days? Sets? Exercises? Reps.

Give us a breakdown of your daily food intake. Calories? Protein? Fats? Carbs?

If you don't have accurate answers to these questions there's no surprise that you're not gaining. If you've posted this thread to find a steroid source, don't. It's against board rules.


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

Probably only 'open to the idea' because just like training and nutrition you've got no clue about them


----------



## Pr1me (Jul 29, 2017)

Benjimaan said:


> Im eating all the time, I just seem to have hit a wall. Well frustrating


 Just because your eating all the time doesn't mean your eating enough. Do you know how many calories you eat on a daily, and i don't mean for you to guess, i mean have you literally tracked them to know how many your consuming?


----------



## BioSynth (Sep 17, 2014)

You could drink whey and bcaa all day long and not hit your calorie requirements. Reassess and eat more real food.


----------



## Benjimaan (Dec 5, 2017)

I got a calorie tracker I'm eating 4000 clean calories a day.

And open I'm to idea because I've been training hard and and eating as much as I can for a while now

I've got a good training routines I lift as heavy as can for as long as I can. Rest well and drink loads of water.

That's why I asked


----------



## Benjimaan (Dec 5, 2017)

I said I'm only open to idea, not that I want to get steded up.


----------



## faipdeooiad (Apr 24, 2012)

No chance you're eating 4000kcal a day and not seeing an improvement in size. Fat alone should be piling on unless you're suffering massively from hyperthyroidism or you have an extremely active job.

as an aside, if you're really eating 4000kcal a day, drop the whey, BCAAs & leucine as your diet should already have those based covered.


----------



## Fadi (Dec 14, 2010)

Benjimaan said:


> Gains


 I have a little "secret" for you that would guarantee you some serious gains. I'll share it with you, just give me few minutes please.



Benjimaan said:


> Im struggling to see any gains


 "Struggling" could be the best thing that you've ever experienced so far in your lifting career. For only when you struggle, your questioning/inquisitive mind becomes activated by default of your struggle.



Benjimaan said:


> Ive only been using whey bcas and lucine.


 No need for a single supplement, as supplements are only needed when they are needed! When is that? When the baking of the cake has been completed, and *never* before then.

1. Gathering the appropriate/relative cakes' ingredients on the kitchen bench top, both the dry as well as the wet ones.

2. Mixing the two types of ingredients together.

3. Baking the cake mixture whilst using the correct oven temperature, and allowing for just enough time for the cake to cook properly before removing from the oven.

4. Allowing the cake to cool well before you ...

5. ...add the icing/*supplements* onto it now, and *never* before going through all of the four steps preceding that "now".

OK, I promised you a little "secret" earlier on remember!

Well, here it is:

Squat 140kg

Bench 100kg

Deadlift 160kg

Overhead press 60% of your bodyweight for/between 1-3 solid reps.

Focus your energy on reaching the above numbers (and the method and strategies in doing so), whilst lifting in good form, and you'd never need to ask a single human being ever again for ways to gain the "Gains".

All power to your Benjmaan.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

faipdeooiad said:


> No chance you're eating 4000kcal a day and not seeing an improvement in size


 Yet maybe he is 6'6" and 300lbs. But he's neglected to mention any of these vital stats, hence my suspicion that he's not really interested in gains, rather the means to get those gains.

And what on earth are 'clean' calories? And what have they to do with growth?


----------



## sean m (Sep 20, 2015)

Fadi. May I ask why only over head press is dependent on body weight ?

I'm 51 and have been finally tracking my training and eating seriously for about 6 months. Being small 70kg the numbers are at lot higher in relation to my body weight than it is for both of my training buddy's who are 100kg and mid 20s.

I've hit my personal targets for this year of body weight bench . 1.5x squat. 2x dead lift. Each using the 5x5 work out. (With a couple of liter set's before and one after the 5x5 ).


----------



## Fadi (Dec 14, 2010)

sean m said:


> Fadi. May I ask why only over head press is dependent on body weight ?
> 
> I'm 51 and have been finally tracking my training and eating seriously for about 6 months. Being small 70kg the numbers are at lot higher in relation to my body weight than it is for both of my training buddy's who are 100kg and mid 20s.
> 
> I've hit my personal targets for this year of body weight bench . 1.5x squat. 2x dead lift. Each using the 5x5 work out. (With a couple of liter set's before and one after the 5x5 ).


 Numbers I've listed are for someone who's just gone from being a beginner and into the level of a novice/intermediate. As far as weighing 70kg (on the lighter side of 100kg)... reality has it that in general, a lighter man is stronger than a heavier man when compared pound for pound. So I expect you to be stronger (relative to your weight), than your heavier 100kg training buddies. Granted, the only advantage your buddies have over you, lies in the age department and not the weight one.

Please note that my guide is general in nature than being super-specific. Right now (at the beginner stage),I'm not really focusing on loads lifted according to body weight, but rather, my interest lies in the trainee achieving some respectable lifting numbers, which by default of achieving, would have him recognise his "Gains".

If you're asking for specifics as far as you're concerned with the overhead press, weighing 70kg at the age of 51, I'd be expecting close to 80% of body weight if you're an advanced lifter, and close to 100% if you're an elite lifter. For the younger age group, I'd be expecting to see around the 120% of one's body weight pressed overhead.

The above is not based on some figment of my imagination no. It's based on reality, numbers I've done myself, and I'm sure others stronger than I was could lift even more. So there's really no valid reason (or excuse to some), for not being able to achieve such a level, if and when a properly structured and periodised program is followed.

Cheers.


----------



## Eddias (Dec 21, 2015)

@Fadi those numbers based on 1 rep? thank you in advance for the answer


----------



## Fadi (Dec 14, 2010)

Eddias said:


> @Fadi those numbers based on 1 rep? thank you in advance for the answer


 Yes Sir, they most definitely are.

Granted, I'd expect a 100kg heavyweight man to achieve such numbers in or about the 3 to 4 months mark, where a light-heavyweight man of about 85kg, to reach them at around the 6 to 8 months mark, and a lightweight man of around the 60kg to 70kg body weight to achieve those numbers within a year or so.

People underestimate the force their body is capable of generating, if and when the right (positively anabolic) environment has been afforded them..., beginning with a positive and optimistic mindset.

Again, I mention the limitations that comes with age.

The numbers I've mentioned are for lifters who are (generally speaking) 35 years and under. For the master lifter, generally one who is over 35 years of age, it would be more difficult (rather than impossible) to reach such numbers within the same timeframe as their younger counterparts.

Two words; specific & general, share only the English alphabet between them, for apart from this, they're truly worlds apart.

With all my comments so far, I'm leaning more towards the generalities instead of the specifics, unless clearly stated otherwise.

Cheers.


----------



## Eddias (Dec 21, 2015)

Fadi said:


> Yes Sir, they most definitely are.
> 
> Granted, I'd expect a 100kg heavyweight man to achieve such numbers in or about the 3 to 4 months mark, where a light-heavyweight man of about 85kg, to reach them at around the 6 to 8 months mark, and a lightweight man of around the 60kg to 70kg body weight to achieve those numbers within a year or so.
> 
> ...


 thank you makes total sense


----------



## drwae (Jul 25, 2017)

Fadi said:


> I have a little "secret" for you that would guarantee you some serious gains. I'll share it with you, just give me few minutes please.
> 
> "Struggling" could be the best thing that you've ever experienced so far in your lifting career. For only when you struggle, your questioning/inquisitive mind becomes activated by default of your struggle.
> 
> ...


 I've got all of those for reps not just 1rm and I still want gains, I dont even look like i lift


----------



## Fadi (Dec 14, 2010)

drwae said:


> I've got all of those for reps not just 1rm and I still want gains, I dont even look like i lift


 There's always an exception, and based on your own comment, I am basing this extraordinary exception especially for you, in order to meet your specific needs. I'm saying that you're naturally so strong, that you have reached this level of lifting (so quickly) due to possessing some extraordinary neuromuscular efficiency. You've gotten stronger prior to getting bigger (which is normal for a neuromuscular gifted lifter). If it's "Gains" you want, in the way of muscle hypertrophy, then see if you can reach the following numbers for reps. I'd be very interested to see a before and after photo once you've reached the following numbers, which incidentally have been increased by 30% from my original standards.

How much do you weigh; how old are you, and what exactly do you mean by "for reps"?

Squat 185kg for reps

Bench 130kg for reps

Deadlift 210kg for reps

Overhead press 80% of your bodyweight for reps.

Let me know how you go please, I'd be very interested to see your progress.

Please note: the original numbers I've listed, were a target for someone starting to lift, and not for someone who's been lifting for several years.

Cheers mate.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

drwae said:


> I've got all of those for reps not just 1rm and I still want gains, I dont even look like i lift


 I'd be genuinely interested in a video of you Squatting 140kg for reps.


----------



## drwae (Jul 25, 2017)

Mingster said:


> I'd be genuinely interested in a video of you Squatting 140kg for reps.


 I'll take it next time mate, just did it this morning:

135kg 3x5 then 140kg 1x3

I'm not bullshitting you and I'm not quarter squatting, it would serve no purpose for either of us


----------



## drwae (Jul 25, 2017)

Fadi said:


> There's always an exception, and based on your own comment, I am basing this extraordinary exception especially for you, in order to meet your specific needs. I'm saying that you're naturally so strong, that you have reached this level of lifting (so quickly) due to possessing some extraordinary neuromuscular efficiency. You've gotten stronger prior to getting bigger (which is normal for a neuromuscular gifted lifter). If it's "Gains" you want, in the way of muscle hypertrophy, then see if you can reach the following numbers for reps. I'd be very interested to see a before and after photo once you've reached the following numbers, which incidentally have been increased by 30% from my original standards.
> 
> How much do you weigh; how old are you, and what exactly do you mean by "for reps"?
> 
> ...


 I'll do that mate


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

drwae said:


> I'll take it next time mate, just did it this morning:
> 
> 135kg 3x5 then 140kg 1x3
> 
> I'm not bullshitting you and I'm not quarter squatting, it would serve no purpose for either of us


 I'm not suggesting you are. Squatting 140 for reps should result in 'looking like you lift,' if not in the quads then in your core development.


----------



## drwae (Jul 25, 2017)

Mingster said:


> I'm not suggesting you are. Squatting 140 for reps should result in 'looking like you lift,' if not in the quads then in your core development.


 My legs and arse are fu**ing massive, probably my best developed muscles. its my upper body thats DYEL


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

drwae said:


> My legs and arse are fu**ing massive, probably my best developed muscles


 Stick a video up when you can. I'm not looking to pull you apart, but Squatting is my favourite lift. I, and Fadi, may well be able to help you on your way.


----------



## drwae (Jul 25, 2017)

Mingster said:


> Stick a video up when you can. I'm not looking to pull you apart, but Squatting is my favourite lift. I, and Fadi, may well be able to help you on your way.


 Will do next week, it'll be a few days as I just did legs this morning

Could do deadlifts too, I do 150kg 3x5 on that

I use a belt for squats and deadlifts if that explains me being so strong for my physique :whistling: cheating a bit?


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

drwae said:


> Will do next week, it'll be a few days as I just did legs this morning
> 
> Could do deadlifts too, I do 150kg 3x5 on that
> 
> I use a belt for squats and deadlifts if that explains me being so strong for my physique :whistling: cheating a bit?


 No, you should use a belt if you feel it helps you. People who suggest that using a belt restricts your core development are using their belts incorrectly.


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

drwae said:


> I've got all of those for reps not just 1rm and I still want gains, I dont even look like i lift


 Bollocks.


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

Fadi said:


> There's always an exception, and based on your own comment, I am basing this extraordinary exception especially for you, in order to meet your specific needs. I'm saying that you're naturally so strong, that you have reached this level of lifting (so quickly) due to possessing some extraordinary neuromuscular efficiency. You've gotten stronger prior to getting bigger (which is normal for a neuromuscular gifted lifter). If it's "Gains" you want, in the way of muscle hypertrophy, then see if you can reach the following numbers for reps. I'd be very interested to see a before and after photo once you've reached the following numbers, which incidentally have been increased by 30% from my original standards.
> 
> How much do you weigh; how old are you, and what exactly do you mean by "for reps"?
> 
> ...


 He posted pictures in a thread a while back.

He looks like he'd struggle to out that weight on the bar never mind actually lift it.

Oh yeah and he's in about 3g of gear a week too.

Looks like a pound of mince in a half pound bag.

Definitely a troll.

Do not engage.


----------



## drwae (Jul 25, 2017)

simonboyle said:


> He posted pictures in a thread a while back.
> 
> He looks like he'd struggle to out that weight on the bar never mind actually lift it.
> 
> ...


 Will you send me a picture of your arse with 'I've been f**ked up here by drwae' written on it in permanent marker when I post the video? If so I might go back to the gym tomorrow just to film that ahaha

@Fadi @Mingster I'm not a troll mate, don't listen to this bell end


----------



## drwae (Jul 25, 2017)

simonboyle said:


> He posted pictures in a thread a while back.
> 
> He looks like he'd struggle to out that weight on the bar never mind actually lift it.
> 
> ...


 @Mingster

These are my legs lol

View attachment 147954


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

drwae said:


> Will you send me a picture of your arse with 'I've been f**ked up here by drwae' written on it in permanent marker when I post the video? If so I might go back to the gym tomorrow just to film that ahaha
> 
> @Fadi @Mingster I'm not a troll mate, don't listen to this bell end


 If that made any sense it may have been mildly amusing.

A bit like you.


----------



## Cypionate (Jan 17, 2016)

drwae said:


> @Mingster
> 
> These are my legs lol
> 
> View attachment 147954


----------



## drwae (Jul 25, 2017)

Cypionate said:


>


 Nice one, thanks for that, gave me a good laugh


----------



## 5IM0N (Dec 8, 2017)

Mingster said:


> I'm not suggesting you are. Squatting 140 for reps should result in 'looking like you lift,' if not in the quads then in your core development.


 You ever try long bar squat?


----------



## 5IM0N (Dec 8, 2017)

Mingster said:


> Stick a video up when you can. I'm not looking to pull you apart, but Squatting is my favourite lift. I, and Fadi, may well be able to help you on your way.


 Long Bar squats kill me every time. Also squatting with a 24k kettlebell on each shoulder is way better than hack squat


----------



## 5IM0N (Dec 8, 2017)

drwae said:


> Will you send me a picture of your arse with 'I've been f**ked up here by drwae' written on it in permanent marker when I post the video? If so I might go back to the gym tomorrow just to film that ahaha
> 
> @Fadi @Mingster I'm not a troll mate, don't listen to this bell end


 Maybe (being optimistic) it's a height thing. I'm six foot so I always look skinny compared to most guys at my gym. Shorter arms and legs always create the illusion of being bigger. I have good quad and calf development (abductors need some work)


----------



## 5IM0N (Dec 8, 2017)

Mingster said:


> No, you should use a belt if you feel it helps you. People who suggest that using a belt restricts your core development are using their belts incorrectly.


 Yeah same with knee supports too.


----------



## 5IM0N (Dec 8, 2017)

Cypionate said:


>


 When I started to squat it took a long time to reach 80kg. But one of the oddest things is my calves grew and they are visible even from the front. From what I can see your calves don't look like they are developed. Other than squats do you do any other kinds of leg exercise such as calf raise, hip thrusts, abductors.


----------



## drwae (Jul 25, 2017)

5IM0N said:


> When I started to squat it took a long time to reach 80kg. But one of the oddest things is my calves grew and they are visible even from the front. From what I can see your calves don't look like they are developed. Other than squats do you do any other kinds of leg exercise such as calf raise, hip thrusts, abductors.


 My calves don't want to grow. I do calf raises on every leg day, but it doesn't make them grow. Just started doing incline runs on the treadmill too.


----------



## 5IM0N (Dec 8, 2017)

drwae said:


> My calves don't want to grow. I do calf raises on every leg day, but it doesn't make them grow. Just started doing incline runs on the treadmill too.


 Forget the treadmill. You could walk uphill from London to Manchester and you will not get quads. If you want your legs to get a hit try using a spin bike but max out the resistance to the point you can just about move the pedals. Cycle forward for fifteen minutes and then cycle in reverse for ten minutes put the seat in the highest setting. At the end of your session use a cross trainer on the highest incline and resistance (if it's a precor then 20-20) and back pedal for 35 mins. And change your squats. Fronot/back/split same with deadlifts . Also heavier weights not always needed. Try higher reps at lower weight and keeping going until you can't do another rep.


----------



## 5IM0N (Dec 8, 2017)

drwae said:


> My calves don't want to grow. I do calf raises on every leg day, but it doesn't make them grow. Just started doing incline runs on the treadmill too.


 Calf raise machines are s**t (unless u have cyber) use leg press/smith machine hack squat . If you train your legs and u can still walk next day means u don't train hard enough


----------



## drwae (Jul 25, 2017)

5IM0N said:


> Calf raise machines are s**t (unless u have cyber) use leg press/smith machine hack squat . If you train your legs and u can still walk next day means u don't train hard enough


 I dont use the calf raise machine. I put the squat rack to the highest setting, put a step in front of it, and do my calf raises on that using the barbell. I am up to 125kg 4x12 calf raises now, and my calves are still fu**ing tiny


----------



## 5IM0N (Dec 8, 2017)

drwae said:


> Will do next week, it'll be a few days as I just did legs this morning
> 
> Could do deadlifts too, I do 150kg 3x5 on that
> 
> I use a belt for squats and deadlifts if that explains me being so strong for my physique :whistling: cheating a bit?


 No just means u have not built up your back and core


----------



## 5IM0N (Dec 8, 2017)

drwae said:


> I dont use the calf raise machine. I put the squat rack to the highest setting, put a step in front of it, and do my calf raises on that using the barbell. I am up to 125kg 4x12 calf raises now, and my calves are still fu**ing tiny


 How can u put a squat rack on a setting? U mean leg press?


----------



## drwae (Jul 25, 2017)

5IM0N said:


> How can u put a squat rack on a setting? U mean leg press?


 The rack is adjustable, the bits that hold the barbell can be moved up and down. for calf raises I put it to the very top so I can stand on the step, take the barbell off the rack and move to the edge of the step and do calf raises off it


----------



## 5IM0N (Dec 8, 2017)

drwae said:


> The rack is adjustable, the bits that hold the barbell can be moved up and down. for calf raises I put it to the very top so I can stand on the step, take the barbell off the rack and move to the edge of the step and do calf raises off it


 U mean a power cage?


----------



## drwae (Jul 25, 2017)

5IM0N said:


> U mean a power cage?


 I just looked at some pictures and yes thats what it is


----------



## 5IM0N (Dec 8, 2017)

5IM0N said:


> U mean a power cage?


----------



## 5IM0N (Dec 8, 2017)

drwae said:


> I just looked at some pictures and yes thats what it is


 That's not gonna help. Does your gym have plate loaded leg press or just the cable machines with a pin?


----------



## drwae (Jul 25, 2017)

5IM0N said:


> That's not gonna help. Does your gym have plate loaded leg press or just the cable machines with a pin?


 Just the cable machine, ,technogym


----------



## 5IM0N (Dec 8, 2017)

drwae said:


> Just the cable machine, ,technogym


 Matrix and Technogym I hate. U need to find a gym that has good kit: Precor, Hammer strength, Cybex. Plate loading decline leg press. What about lunges???


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

5IM0N said:


> You ever try long bar squat?


 No I haven't. Don't see any advantage tbh.


----------



## 5IM0N (Dec 8, 2017)

Mingster said:


> No I haven't. Don't see any advantage tbh.


 It's a good compound exercise that hits pretty much every muscle in the body at the same time. For me I try and vary my workouts as much as possible, otherwise everything gets kinda boring


----------



## 5IM0N (Dec 8, 2017)

Mingster said:


> No I haven't. Don't see any advantage tbh.


 I don't do clean and jerk yet so it's helping to develop for it too


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

5IM0N said:


> It's a good compound exercise that hits pretty much every muscle in the body at the same time. For me I try and vary my workouts as much as possible, otherwise everything gets kinda boring


 That's fair dues. I'm not saying it's a bad exercise, but it doesn't help me towards my goals.


----------

